# Prop on backward ? question



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

If I turn a prop around backward will the boat move backward when in forward gear ?

forget the mechanics of the install this is a hypothetical question


----------



## jladdsmith (May 14, 2010)

Does your reverse make your boat move backwards when you apply throttle? If so, then, yes. 

You asked not to mention the mechanics of installing a prop on backwards, so I won't mention that I have no idea how one would go about that.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I get a big grin when someone looks at the world in a way I haven't,
and asks a question that would be great to argue about over dinner.
But, since a prop is still just a fancy screw anyhow, no...the reverse installation
won't give you reverse drive in forward. The blades still orient for clockwise rotation

but not very efficiently...  ;D

Hint: think about threaded rod...which end is the correct end to thread the nuts onto,
and which side is the correct side of a regular nut?


----------

